

You worked for jerks who screwed you for money. How do you handle the reference? - alexqgb

If you're trying to move on from a negative experience, how do you handle the situation honestly without shooting yourself in the foot?
======
stonemetal
Not sure what you mean by handle the reference. List it on your resume openly
and honestly. I wouldn't put the "jerks who screwed you for money" down as a
reference. They are unlikely to say anything nice. If you don't have a lot of
work experience and need a reference perhaps a co worker who you are friendly
with could do it instead of your boss.

------
scumola
They'll probably give you a good reference. They want to be the good guys on
paper. However, if you are asked to give a reference for them, I understand
that it's illegal to give negative criticism for an ex-employee review. I
usually say something like, "It's not legal for me to comment negatively about
XXXXX. Understand? Bye?".

------
ashedryden
That's hard; I've been there. I tend to smile and bear it. As long as you
weren't as much of a jerk to them as they are to you, hope for the best?

